# déconfinement



## Delph12

Bonjour,

Nouvelle crise oblige, les Français ont inventé un nouveau mot : le déconfinement.
Je cherche un équivalent en anglais, sous la forme d'un substantif.
Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ?

Pour le confinement, j'utilise le terme "lockdown" (très utilisé par The Economist notamment), ou bien "containment".

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.


----------



## jetset

post-lockdown ?


----------



## Itisi

Je crois qu'il faut se contenter de 'end of lockdown'...


----------



## snarkhunter

... En tout cas, le premier matin sera le _"unlock dawn"_ !


----------



## trellis

snarkhunter said:


> ... En tout cas, le premier matin sera le _"unlock dawn"_ !



So what's wrong with 'deconfinement'?


----------



## wildan1

_Lockdown liberation!_


----------



## Itisi

'release from lockdown'?


----------



## bigfatfrenchie

In the UK they've been talking about the 'exit strategy' for when lockdown is lifted.


----------



## Itisi

bigfatfrenchie said:


> when lockdown is lifted


So 'the lifting of the lockdown'!

[...]


----------



## QBU

Hi, I am translating the following 
Effectivement nous aviserons en fonction des dispositions du     gouvernement sur les règles du déconfinement et si nous aussi à     l’étude nous serons autorisés à recevoir du public et sous     quelles conditions.
[...] come out of quarantine [...]

Does it sound OK? Is there a word for déconfinement?
thank you and stay safe


----------



## tartopom

end of lockdown ?
deconfinement ?


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

_Deconfinement _exists but it's usually used in particle physics.  Various terms are used in English including "re-opening", "easing/ending lockdown", "ending stay-at-home restrictions" and so forth. [...]

As for your sentence, I'd say "the lifting of lockdown restrictions".


----------



## Wackycat

Itisi said:


> So 'the lifting of the lockdown'!
> 
> 
> That's from the government's point of view.



When lockdown measures are lifted


----------



## broglet

QBU said:


> come out of quarantine [...]
> 
> Does it sound OK? Is there a word for déconfinement?
> thank you and stay safe


There is no English word for déconfinement, but your suggestion is not bad.
[...]


----------



## trellis

The word '*unlockdown*' is already being used....so original!


----------



## wildan1

The US media frequently uses _"the easing_ (or_ lifting_) _of restrictions"  _(as also suggested by Pedro y la Torre above).
It sounds more natural to me than some of the clever, but invented, expressions above, and is clear in its meaning.


----------



## Louis XI

La « bonne » traduction de *déconfinement* en anglais dépendra du contexte (structure de la phrase, intention du propos, contexte, etc.).

Les solutions abondent :

. When lockdown measures are lifted
. When quarantine measures are lifted
. When social distancing/physical distancing measures are lifted

. After lockdown (is over)
. After quarantine (is over)

. After self-isolation
. To finish self-isolating

. (Life) after COVID-19
. Life after lockdown

. Post-quarantine
. Post-lockdown

etc.

Moralité : Le principe, pour trouver une bonne tournure en anglais, est de ne pas réfléchir comme en français.


----------



## trellis

I have suggested 'deconfinement' and 'unlockdown', but nobody likes them


----------



## Blougouz

Well, like quarantine coming from French, deconfinement looks like to be the actual neologism... wait and see if it is going viral like the virus...?


----------



## Louis XI

trellis said:


> I have suggested 'deconfinement' and 'unlockdown', but nobody likes them


I actually do.


----------



## Batfink

Depends on the register needed. 'Lockdown' is used by (at least some) officials in the UK, so 'easing of lockdown', 'end of lockdown' etc. would be fine. They would also be understood in the US, but it seems like officials in the US are avoiding the term and instead going with 'shelter-in-place order' or 'stay-at-home order', which is followed by most of the major news outlets. A lot of the suggestions Louis XI gave are suitable for both. I wonder what terminology other anglophone countries are using.


----------



## Louis XI

In Canada, a mixed bag of all those terms is used.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

trellis said:


> I have suggested 'deconfinement' and 'unlockdown', but nobody likes them


"Nobody likes them" because you are creating new words that no one is using rather suggesting options that people have been using organically. "Confinement" hasn't been used but rarely to refer to the current quarantine measures in English.  It makes me think more of prison or a (mental) hospital.

There are many good suggestion here, but English hasn't so far seen it necessary to come up with a one-word term for life-after like the French.

I would also suggest the *lifting/easing of shelter(ing)-in-place orders, *since that's a term we've been using in the United States, especially here in New York City.


----------



## trellis

djweaverbeaver said:


> "Nobody likes them" because you are creating new words that no one is using rather suggesting options that people have been using organically.


Thanks for clarifying that. I was beginning to think it was personal....


----------



## derw2008

wildan1 said:


> The US media frequently uses _"the easing_ (or_ lifting_) _of restrictions"  _(as also suggested by Pedro y la Torre above).
> It sounds more natural to me than some of the clever, but invented, expressions above, and is clear in its meaning.



Yes, I agree, I translated "Plan de déconfinement" as "Easing restrictions" as part of a French government project last week


----------



## Itisi

derw2008 said:


> Easing restrictions


Very sensible!


----------



## trellis

derw2008 said:


> Yes, I agree, I translated "Plan de déconfinement" as "Easing restrictions" as part of a French government project last week


Surely a correct translation would be 'The easing of restrictions plan' ?
BUT you have deviated from the original question I think!
or are you proposing to translate 'déconfinement' with ''The easing of restrictions' ?


----------



## derw2008

trellis said:


> Surely a correct translation would be 'The easing of restrictions plan' ?
> BUT you have deviated from the original question I think!
> or are you proposing to translate 'déconfinement' with ''The easing of restrictions' ?


That would be a literal, non-accurate translation. Re: the original question by Delph12, _déconfinement _= "easing restrictions", or "easing the lockdown".
Personally, I prefer the first, as in reality we have _déconfinement partiel_ for the moment, rather than _déconfinement total_ (a long way off...).


----------



## trellis

derw2008 said:


> That would be a literal, non-accurate translation.


Why?



derw2008 said:


> _déconfinement _= "easing restrictions", or "easing the lockdown".


so we have '_*le* déconfinement'_
but you cannot correctly say "*the* easing restrictions" or "*the* easing the lockdown".


----------



## derw2008

trellis said:


> Why?
> Because it would!
> 
> so we have '_*le* déconfinement'_
> but you cannot correctly say "*the* easing restrictions" or "*the* easing the lockdown".


"The easing of restrictions" or "the easing of the lockdown" then.


----------



## trellis

@derw2008  I am at a loss..
So what would be a *non-literal, accurate* translation of "Plan de déconfinement" ?

You wish to use a three or four word expression where the French use one word? We're not winning here!


----------



## derw2008

trellis said:


> @derw2008  I am at a loss..
> So what would be a *non-literal, accurate* translation of "Plan de déconfinement" ?
> 
> You wish to use a three or four word expression where the French use one word? We're not winning here!


Eased lockdown plan


----------



## wildan1

In the US the media is now saying _reopening plan_

This is where all 50 states stand on reopening


----------



## djweaverbeaver

derw2008 said:


> Eased lockdown plan


This isn't a particularly good translation because this implies that the lockdown is still in place, just in a lessened/reduced form.  It makes it seem like a f_ait accompli_ rather than an ongoing process.  We don't currently know how far things will go.


----------



## soislarbre

Recent headlines about France should give a few ideas for you:

France is leaving lockdown

France lifts its coronavirus lockdown

Emerging from lockdown...

... crowds celebrate lockdown-easing

France eases lockdown

France emerges from lockdown

France to ease lockdown

COVID-19 lockdown loosened

French lockdown exit marred by early crowding in Paris


----------



## derw2008

djweaverbeaver said:


> This isn't a particularly good translation because this implies that the lockdown is still in place, just in a lessened/reduced form.  It makes it seem like a f_ait accompli_ rather than an ongoing process.  We don't currently know how far things will go.


I would actually argue the lockdown is still in place in a reduced form.
In France at the moment not all the restrictions have been lifted in Paris (red zone), the parks are all closed, the libraries are shut, the schools are shut (for all except a handful of pupils whose parents are both doctors or nurses, etc.), large shopping centres are shut, and everybody's movement is "locked down" to 100km, up from 1km before, but still!


----------



## djweaverbeaver

@derw2008 I think you're agreement with me.  "Le déconfinement" is a work in progress, which is why it's an "easing".  Everyone's suggestions have centered around "-ing" forms rather than "-ed" forms.


----------



## archijacq

"Government adviser suggests South Korea-style '_*lock-xit*_'"


----------

